
French Minerve submarine is found after disappearing in 1968 - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49068823
======
kartan
There is a little more info in
[https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/navy-
ships/a284720...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/navy-
ships/a28472065/minerve-submarine-found/)

The ship used is the Seabed Constructor:
[https://www.swireseabed.com/assets/vessels/seabed-
constructo...](https://www.swireseabed.com/assets/vessels/seabed-constructor)

And there is commercial info in Ocean Infinity official website:
[https://oceaninfinity.com/](https://oceaninfinity.com/)

------
vermontdevil
What’s weird is that year three other submarines also sank with unknown
causes. One was the USS Scorpion which was also found. Another was the Israeli
submarine also found much later. Last one is the K-129 of Soviet Union.

~~~
cat199
> sank with unknown causes.

do you really think military intelligence would always release information in
these cases?

money down, 9/10 times in cases like these someone protecting a source or
hiding some knowledge for sigint/opsec/? purposes

~~~
duxup
They aren't going to release everything....but that doesn't mean they know
what happened.

------
wslh
Ocean Infinity also found the ARA San Juan[1] last November.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARA_San_Juan_(S-42)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARA_San_Juan_\(S-42\))

------
drdrey
Very light on details, any idea what "new technology" this is referring to?

~~~
poseid
depth of object is impressive - coul make an interesting documentary

------
pmarreck
It says in a different article that they will leave it untouched as a
sanctuary? Does this mean they won't try to investigate clues as to what took
it down?

------
tmilard
It's wonderfull for all the parents... Now the real challenge is to
understand... Why it sunk. Families will also want this info.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
It sunk in 1968. There's probably only a couple parents who aren't dead.

~~~
vermontdevil
Family. Not necessarily just parents but brothers, cousins, etc.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Well sure. But the comment I was replying to initially said "parents" and left
it at that.

~~~
julienfr112
"parents" in french means parents, but can also mean relatives.

